# Taking the CANPC exam



## melzinser (Sep 9, 2014)

Our coding group is taking on an anesthesia & pain management practice and as the in-house auditor I have been asked to become CANPC certified.  Can someone who has taken the test give me an idea of what to study?


----------



## cassyn86 (Sep 9, 2014)

melzinser said:


> Our coding group is taking on an anesthesia & pain management practice and as the in-house auditor I have been asked to become CANPC certified.  Can someone who has taken the test give me an idea of what to study?



I just sat for the CANPC on Saturday and it is NO JOKE! The actual anesthesia part of the questions are not hard as long as you know the time, base units, and modifiers. The part that I found difficult was the actual coding of the surgeries (its been a year and a half since I took the CPC so I was a little rusty) because if you code the surgery itself wrong you will get all of the other questions wrong. There is also alot of DX coding as well.


----------



## melzinser (Sep 9, 2014)

Thanks.  That was my impression from the practice exam.  Was there a lot of pain management?


----------



## karras (Sep 14, 2014)

When I took the CANPC I thought it was heavy on the anesthesia questions and not a huge amount of pain medicine.  That was in December 2010.  I had coded both for 10 yrs when I took the exam.  I didn't think it was too bad really.  I think if you're new to coding anesthesia and pain medicine you might find it difficulty.  Use the same tips and tricks you used when taking the CPC exam.  I read the questions first then read the text to find the answers.  Getting familiar with the ASA codes will help. 

Good luck!
Kim


----------



## melzinser (Sep 15, 2014)

Thank you, Kim


----------



## karras (Sep 15, 2014)

You are welcome, Melanie.

Kim


----------



## pajohnson (Oct 14, 2014)

*CANPC question*

Did the exam cover labor and delivery?  If so, I have heard that there are a few different methods floating around on how to calculate time.  Can someone please help clarify the OB anesthesia?
Thanks.


----------

